
UK to introduce porn age checks in July - g-erson
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-47960775
======
fabricexpert
How will this work?

The ideas in the article are dumb, approximately 0 people will upload their
passport to a porn site or go and buy a pass from a newsagent.

The article makes out that VPN’s could be made illegal at some point, that’s
not even technically possible. It’s like legislators have no clue what this
stuff is.

------
ChrisRR
Now just watch everyone move to the less trustworthy sites that are full of
malware, and the people who register get their information stolen.

~~~
PeekPoke
Plenty of free sites out there that don't need registration, also VPNs.

~~~
ChrisRR
That don't need registration _yet_.

